# Smashed screen



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

So I managed yo drop my phone hard today and I smashed my screen pretty good. And no insurance. It is still somewhat useable but it is hurting. Does anyone know of a good site to order a replacement? And from what I can tell it will have to be the whole LCD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

DeviceSettings said:


> So I managed yo drop my phone hard today and I smashed my screen pretty good. And no insurance. It is still somewhat useable but it is hurting. Does anyone know of a good site to order a replacement? And from what I can tell it will have to be the whole LCD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


The part you are looking for is called a digitizer so Google sites that will also install it that's not something to mess with. Or call Samsung, when my droid 3 broke Motorola was gonna do for $117

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...

but pics?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

notimportant said:


> Sorry for your loss...
> 
> but pics?


This! and get insurance.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> This! and get insurance.


This this! I don't know why but I just REALLY want to see it too. :\ Sorry to hear that it happened though....


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

Here ya go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

*cringe*


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Ouch, I'm hurting for you just seeing that.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm an idiot for not having insurance....I know ...I know..haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> *cringe*


+1 I would've cried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

it may just buff out.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Hahahahahahah!!!!!!!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

So no case AND no insurance!!!???!!! Must be a noob. Case and insurance day one. I bet you have like 40 children!!!!! I kiiiiiid!!!!! I kiiiiiiiiid!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ihierbal (Dec 20, 2011)

Just ordered my case after seeing this. I should've learned my lesson when I dropped my iPhone. But on a good note it looks like the Nexus took the damage way better than my iPhone did. I was able to replace the front screen/digitizer so I'm assuming the procedure is similar, definitely doable.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I have no insurance and no case but I've never broken any of my many phones. I did just order a case though just in case









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

May it rest in peace (or pieces as it may be)! That sucks dude. I def woulda cried as well if that happened.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the first phone that I have ever owned that I had to have the insurance plan.

I just can't bare the thought over covering her up


----------



## jeff5891 (Nov 15, 2011)

ihierbal said:


> Just ordered my case after seeing this. I should've learned my lesson when I dropped my iPhone. But on a good note it looks like the Nexus took the damage way better than my iPhone did. I was able to replace the front screen/digitizer so I'm assuming the procedure is similar, definitely doable.


Did you throw your phone off the roof? you have three major impact points.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a case. Just the exact angle it fell and the surface it hit. Never have insurance, because I rarely keep a phone beyond 3 months before I'm dumping it on Ebay.....not this time though LOL


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

can you not add insurence still?


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

There are two parts the screen. The outer glass is the digitizer and under that is the LCD screen. If the screen is still working then your LCD should be ok which is good because that is expensive. I've never replaced a screen on a gnex but I have done two iphones and a HTC Incredible. It's not that difficult if you take you are patent and take your time. I picked up the digitizers on Amazon for 30-50 dollars for the phones I did. I just checked and I don't see any on there got the gnex. This phone is so new that they just aren't out yet I think. If you can still use it I would wait a few months for the digitizers to be more readily available. I'm sure someone will make a video of the process to replace it at some point also. I don't see a video for the gnex yet but here is the video for the Nexus One as an example:
http://www.google.co...3uA_vTumliv2MDQ


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

pharpe said:


> There are two parts the screen. The outer glass is the digitizer and under that is the LCD screen. If the screen is still working then your LCD should be ok which is good because that is expensive. I've never replaced a screen on a gnex but I have done two iphones and a HTC Incredible. It's not that difficult if you take you are patent and take your time. I picked up the digitizers on Amazon for 30-50 dollars for the phones I did. I just checked and I don't see any on there got the gnex. This phone is so new that they just aren't out yet I think. If you can still use it I would wait a few months for the digitizers to be more readily available. I'm sure someone will make a video of the process to replace it at some point also. I don't see a video for the gnex yet but here is the video for the Nexus One as an example:
> http://www.google.co...3uA_vTumliv2MDQ


. Thank you for the info. Hopefully it holds out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Glueeater (Dec 28, 2011)

yamaha83 said:


> can you not add insurence still?


That's what we like to call fraud. Bazinga.


----------



## ihierbal (Dec 20, 2011)

jeff5891 said:


> Did you throw your phone off the roof? you have three major impact points.


No, lol. I got out the car and it slipped out of my hands. In the process of trying to catch I probably added some velocity to the drop. Hit the concrete floor and that's all she wrote. It's taken far worse drops than that one, which is why I was so surprised at how bad it was.


----------

